# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] Class has two properties of the same name "data"

## Edta

bonjour,

Je suis nouvelle dans la technologie JAXB. Et je n'arrive pas a saisir comment rsoudre l'exception suivante : 


```

```

Si j'enlve l'annotatoin "@XMlElement(required = true)" au dessu de mon variable data je n'ai pas le problme mais j'aimerai la garder pour visibilit du code.
Voici mes classes :



```

```

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## _skip

On peut voir le schma?

----------


## Edta

Je n'ai pas crit de schema. J'cris moi mme les classes java (a partyir d'un diagramme UML).

Mais voici se que je souhaite obtenir en XML
<rootElement>
   <element>
      <subElement>
          <data>coucou</data
      </subElement>
      <subElement>
          <data>tout le monde</data
      </subElement>
   </element>
   <AutreTypeElement> ......
</rootElement>

----------


## _skip

Perso j'essaierai de faire un petit xsd vite fait puis de gnrer le code et comparer les rsultats.
C'est obscure pour beaucoup de monde les bindings de JaxB.

Je sais que c'est pas gnial comme conseil mais je me suis cass la tte violent avec cette librairie y'a quelques temps.

----------


## Tsunamy

essaye a


```

```


je pense qu'il faut mettre l'annotation @XmlElement avant le getter sinon tu aura une belle IllegalAnnotationExceptions

PS: pour des fichiers XML simple comme le tien je te conseille d'utiliser une DTD au lieux de XSD. Tu peux utiliser un gnrateur de DTD pour gnrer une DTD (tu peux toujours modifier la DTD gnre) 
puis  partir de la DTD tu peux gnrer les classes souches avec l'excutable fourni par sun

----------


## Edta

Merci pour le conseille mais j'ai trouv la solution.

Mon schema est bien plus compliqu que si dessus. Cette partie est juste un sous type de sous type enfin bref la solution est de rajouter la ligne suivante dans la classe SubElement:


```
@XmlAccessorType(XmlAccessType.FIELD)
```

----------

